# Cycling clubs in Glasgow?



## Deleted member 20519 (31 Jan 2013)

Anyone know the best one to join/go out on club runs with? Cheers


----------



## Get In The Van (31 Jan 2013)

Not sure of the best ones, but here is a link to a load of clubs in the Glasgow area
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cycling_clubs_in_Scotland#West_of_Scotland 
maybe just a case of seeing who is close to you and going out for a few runs with a couple of different clubs, see who you like best/get on with/will help you to achieve your own personal goals.


----------



## ianjmcd (31 Jan 2013)

Johnstone wheelers / paisley velo 
glasgow couriers


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (31 Jan 2013)

ianjmcd said:


> Johnstone wheelers / paisley velo
> glasgow couriers


 
Going out with the wheelers on Saturday, too young to join them or Paisley Velo though.


----------



## HLaB (31 Jan 2013)

I don't know much about Glasgow Clubs but I formed a chain gang with VC South, they seemed like a good bunch


----------



## ianjmcd (31 Jan 2013)

you can join the jets


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (31 Jan 2013)

ianjmcd said:


> you can join the jets


 
That's true but have you seen their kit?


----------



## arranandy (31 Jan 2013)

East Kilbride Road Club based, funnily enough, in East Kilbride. See the website for details of club runs/turbo nights etc. There's also a chain gang that goes from EK every Saturday morning at 9.30 and a more leisurely cafe run on a Sunday morning


----------



## ianjmcd (31 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> That's true but have you seen their kit?


You dont have to wear the club kit to get involved in training and club runs


----------



## zizou (31 Jan 2013)

I think you may find it difficult to find a club that will allow under 18s in the general club rides unless you are accompanied by an adult - there are issues with insurance and also disclosure / parental consent etc.

Johnstone Jets and Glasgow Riderz are an option - there will be a big mixture of ages here so it is not just all young kids but guys your age too.

An alternative to a formal club could be the the sky rides local when they start up again.


----------



## Louise Harley (21 May 2013)

I am looking for a club to join but would be looking for a club that embraces women riders of all levels. If you know of one, please, please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 May 2013)

Louise Harley said:


> I am looking for a club to join but would be looking for a club that embraces women riders of all levels. If you know of one, please, please let me know.
> Thanks


Not exactly a club, but you could join us Belles on Bikes.


----------



## Louise Harley (22 May 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Not exactly a club, but you could join us Belles on Bikes.


 
Thanks Pat
I have joined but I am not sure how close any of the meets will be


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 May 2013)

Louise Harley said:


> Thanks Pat
> I have joined but I am not sure how close any of the meets will be


You can propose one yourself local to you, just contact one of the organizers.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 May 2013)

I would be most local to The Lomond Wheelers Club, but I think they are the bunch of eejits I've seen cycling up and down a busy A82 that I've slagged off on here before! 

I'm sure they are a great bunch of guys and gals, but for some reason, it just isn't something that really appeals to me anyway.


----------



## Louise Harley (28 May 2013)

Ok thanks, wont be for a few weeks yet anyway as I am in for an op on Thurs and need to leave recovery time


----------



## Louch (19 Jun 2013)

have you considered a paper round? :P


----------

